# Nolvadex from CEM Products?



## lola1182 (Apr 22, 2009)

hi guys, quick question.. i've noticed cemproducts.com is selling tamoxifen. is this the same thing as nolvadex? 

also, if you guys can give me any reviews on cem products, i would appreciate it!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 22, 2009)

yes its the same....
and yes they are legit!


----------



## lola1182 (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome, thanks for your response!


----------



## bricklayer85 (Apr 24, 2009)

is it true that you dont need as much? I read that when you do the nolva, 40, 20, 20, 10 is more than okay, and you could just do 20, 20, 20, 10 with off cycle support. I was thinking of doing an MDrol cycle alone and following it up with nolva at the reduced rate. Is that okay?


----------



## ironmike315 (May 13, 2009)

*shipping from CEMproducts*

what will the nolvadex show up as on my credit card bill? and how quickly do they ship, anyone that has ordered from them from nj??


----------

